# What Springs



## Gillum44 (Oct 30, 2009)

My buddy is lookin for more low end from his 650 what spring would you guys recomend? Thanks!!


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

On his Outlander?


----------



## Gillum44 (Oct 30, 2009)

Yes sorry he has a 650 outlander.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Need a little more info...what size tires and what kind of riding does he do? I would go with a Quad Shop Customs kit. call Adam at 715-760-0279. Tell him what kind of riding and tires and he will hook him up. If not, Dalton is Great for Can-Am's. The weights are the most important on Outlanders.


----------

